# What is in your 1st aid Kit?



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone was putting in their first aid kits. As a medic I think I have a good idea but was wanting some feedback. My plans is to keep it in an old army ammo box with that has a first class seal on it.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 16, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> Just wondering what everyone was putting in their first aid kits. As a medic I think I have a good idea but was wanting some feedback. My plans is to keep it in an old army ammo box with that has a first class seal on it.



If you're an EMT-P, you shouldn't be asking, you should be telling...  

I'm just a lowly (out of cert) -A, but this is what I carry...

4x4s, vaseline 4x4s, a couple 8x10s, roll of gauze, squirt bottle of saline with the tip cut larger, bandaids, tape, emt scissors, tweezers, gloves, ace bandage, sanitary napkins in a baggie, baby wipes in a baggie, paper towels in a baggie. and i have a little 'snivel kit' in there as well. 

i don't carry any splints because there's enough in the woods; i don't carry a breath mask but probably should.

oh yeah, some duct tape - not a full roll; sliced in half and re-wrapped around an old micro-pore roller....


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah but you forgot the most important thing in your kit--- TP If you gotta go you gotta go!!!


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

My bad you did cover your butt in your post, just misread it. I learned a long time a go that advise from the field is always very valuable. Once a medic always a medic. Just because your out of date on your card don't mean that you forgot everything that you knew. What about over the counter meds?


----------



## kevinj (Apr 16, 2007)

beelsr said:


> If you're an EMT-P, you shouldn't be asking, you should be telling...
> 
> I'm just a lowly (out of cert) -A, but this is what I carry...
> 
> ...




Sounds Good...
Especially those sanitary napkins. 
They can help alot if the wound is bleeding heavily.
Smelling salts or whatever their called is another good one.
And dont forget the Purell. For disinfectant.
Does anyone know how this would work on an open wound ???
I know it would hurt like hell. But if it's gonna stop an infection
it's worth it.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 16, 2007)

A decent "put toghether", Sams/WalMart, first aid kit, five tampons, and a roll of duct tape.


----------



## kevinj (Apr 16, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> A decent "put toghether", Sams/WalMart, first aid kit, five tampons, and a roll of duct tape.



You forgot the pain killer.



Whisky !


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 16, 2007)

on my belt

whistle , 25 assorited bandaids, 4 Gauze pads 4"x 4" , 2 Pressure dressing 4"x 6" elastic tails, 1 Adhesive tape l"x 5yrd


In my truck 

1-Splinter forceps 4 1/2"

2-Cotton24-Antiseptic towelettes

30-Hand Cleaner

100-Assorted bandaids

6-Gauze pads 4"x 4" 2/pkg.

4-Pressure dressing 4"x 6" elastic tails

2-Tensor bandage 3"

1-Adhesive tape l"x 5yrd.

4-Surgi pads 8"x 10"

6-Triangular bandage

1-Bandage scissors 

tip applicators 

1-Pocket Mask 

6pr-Latex gloves

squirt bottle of saline


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

I suppose a little snake as well!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 16, 2007)

On my harness:

- 6" x 30" stretchy latex flat band, for applying pressure to a chainsaw gash (NOT as a tourniquiet!!!, only for pressure)

- 12" x 10" x 1" thick stomach dressing (fold in half, press on wound, wrap with latex band. Highly absorbent)

- Fox 40 whistle


----------



## beelsr (Apr 16, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> My bad you did cover your butt in your post, just misread it. I learned a long time a go that advise from the field is always very valuable. Once a medic always a medic. Just because your out of date on your card don't mean that you forgot everything that you knew. What about over the counter meds?



baby wipes pack so much better than a roll. plus, the tender side of me needs the lotion... hahahaha....

snivel kit has all the usual otc meds. aspirin, aceto, ibu, nose drip, some single-use packets of neosporin, hydrocortisone, poison icy lotion (necru?, good stuff, forget the name)...


----------



## beelsr (Apr 16, 2007)

kevinj said:


> Sounds Good...
> Especially those sanitary napkins.
> They can help alot if the wound is bleeding heavily.
> Smelling salts or whatever their called is another good one.
> ...



smelling salts, good one. i used to have some but took them out to give to my brother-in-law. need to put some back in.

i forget the tube of neosporin cream and q-tips. i use the saline for irrigation. any wound in the woods is going to be full of crap so it'll first get flooded with water to remove gross matter and then the saline squeezie bottle to clean interstitial debris from the wound field. the vaseline 4x4s actually have antibiotic on them as well too. 

don't put purell or any other alocohol-based disinfectant liquid/gel in an open would. it'll hurt like hell and not do much good since it just sits there. if you want something better, hydrogen peroxide is really good since the fizzing will help remove debris and other matter. trouble is, it takes up a lot of room (as do most liquids). 

first aid kits are all tradeoffs...


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

What I have done is to take a small eye wash bottle and clean it out and put the peroxide in it. Then you can use it as a squirt bottle to wash wounds out. Make sure you mark the outside bottle so everyone knows what is in it.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 17, 2007)

*Hydrogen peroxide no longer recommended*

Good Thread...

I am just doing my CPR First Aid recert, and our instructor (Red Cross) has just told us that hydrogen peroxide is no longer recommended to clean out wounds as it actually kills your cells. If you do want to use what you have then dilute it, even further than as it comes in the bottle from the pharmacy. Otherwise they are now recommending the saline soution (eyewash) or just loads of water, depends where you are, how much you can carry and your budget!

The best antiseptic/disinfectant is Dettol, unfortunately it is a British product you most of you can't get it. We get it here in the 'overseas territories', it comes in cream and liquid. It is the only thing that will put the keebosh on a coral infection so it HAS to be good.

I carry, assorted fabric bandaids (the plastic ones just sweat off), telfa pads of various sizes, tape, medium and large wound dressings, eyewash, rolls of gauze and a couple of ace bandages, triangular bandage, antiseptic cream,alcohol wipes, ammonia capsules, CPR shield, gloves, scissors, tweezers, notebook and pen. The site specific risk assessment goes in the first aid kit so if there is an emergency it is the logical place for it to be found should someone need to refer to it. My kit is a big yellow plastic toolbox.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, I have heard the issue of peroxide but it really seems like they are two basic camps out on this. One says its still good and the other one is tissue killer. I like peroxide due to the foaming action. Don't know if it kills cells or not but is sure is cool looking!!! Thanks for the added info. 

Bushinspector


----------



## gasman (Apr 17, 2007)

Speaking of infection, you might want to consider a tetanus booster every ten years. Mention it if you happen to be at the doctor for something.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 17, 2007)

Bermie said:


> Good Thread...
> 
> I am just doing my CPR First Aid recert, and our instructor (Red Cross) has just told us that hydrogen peroxide is no longer recommended to clean out wounds as it actually kills your cells.



Of course it does, that's how it works... 

The only time I'd use it would be initial wound field cleaning if the wound was dirty - like if you tapped yourself with the saw. Doesn't work on punctures either.

I actually went through my kit earlier today to see if there was anything else in there I missed mentioning: QTips, Cold Compress, ammonia stick for bug bites.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 17, 2007)

- tarp
- rope
- duct tape
- shovel
- bag of lime
- gloves


----------



## clearance (Apr 17, 2007)

Bermie said:


> Good Thread...
> 
> I am just doing my CPR First Aid recert, and our instructor (Red Cross) has just told us that hydrogen peroxide is no longer recommended to clean out wounds as it actually kills your cells. If you do want to use what you have then dilute it, even further than as it comes in the bottle from the pharmacy. Otherwise they are now recommending the saline soution (eyewash) or just loads of water, depends where you are, how much you can carry and your budget!



This came as a shock to me, I take 1st aid courses every couple of years and all of a sudden, its NFG. I call BS, I don't care if it kills cells, I have got infections from stuff impaled into my skin before. Whatever works, and it does. Once my sister in laws dog bit me, everyone was telling me to go to the doctor, it will get infected blah blah. I ran hot water in the sink and poured bleach right into the bite, hurt but worked. This new peroxide line is just total bunk, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Griffbm3 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Please be a little careful with the OTC's*

Hi there everyone:

The first aid kit I have is also in an old ammo can, really nice that they are waterproof and completely dark. The 4x4 dressings are important, as is a lot of gauze. The great peroxide debate rolls on, but medically it doesn't really help at all. 

This is a big one though, in recent years there has been a change to allow wounds that are open, and not bleeding to heal open rather than through an occlusive method. If I pick up a shooting victim that has a "through and through" wound in their arm or leg, rarely do they suture them up. So with that said, keep you wounds very clean and lightly dressed if there is no serious bleeding. Washing with soap and water is better than peroxide anyway, followed by a nice and clean dressing.

Try not to take some of the OTC (over the counter) pain killers if you need sutures, but can't get them right away (Distance/Time/Location) Some of them inhibit clotting factors that are in place. These include all aspirins and NSAIDS (Aleve/Motrin/Advil) to some extent. 

Besides the gauze and bandages, I carry a lot of gloves, medical tape, abdominal trauma dressing for heavy bleeding, Small saran wrap for occlusive dressings, baggies for amputated digits/trash, baby wipes, a whistle, and finally REALLY GOOD SOAP form the pharmacy. It should be a good surgical medical soap available OTC with 2% Chlorhexedine Gluconate. Try to make sure you use clean water. If it's from a lake or standing water, DON'T BOTHER, and you are better off waiting for clean water. The number of long term admissions for lake accidents from waterbourne bacteria invading wounds is staggering and not discussed enough.

Don't put Purell or other alcohol based cleaners into your wounds. They are a sterilent, and will kill just as many good cells as bad. Use the soap. I am more than happy to post pictures of my set up, please stay safe, and a little soap and water will save you from an admission more often than you think.

Jason


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 18, 2007)

It is amazing how much stuff one can get in an old army ammo box. I will never forget one time we picked up a victim with a partial thickness burn (2nd degree) and applied burn gel on it. When we arrived at the ER and the doc seen the gel on the victim he said "Who put this crap on" and then looked right at me. The next thing he done was to get some soap and a plastic scrub brush and started to rub the burn to remove the goo from the victims arm. I never felt so bad in my life. It brought a great deal of pain to the person and was not a good situation. So be careful what is done out in the field it can and will affect on the treatment in the Emergency Room.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 18, 2007)

clearance said:


> This came as a shock to me, I take 1st aid courses every couple of years and all of a sudden, its NFG. I call BS, I don't care if it kills cells, I have got infections from stuff impaled into my skin before. Whatever works, and it does. Once my sister in laws dog bit me, everyone was telling me to go to the doctor, it will get infected blah blah. I ran hot water in the sink and poured bleach right into the bite, hurt but worked. This new peroxide line is just total bunk, if it ain't broke don't fix it.



Hey dude, just passing on the info...my instructor recertified at the big Red Cross confab in the States so...do what you want.

SRT, whats that, your burial kit!?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## clearance (Apr 18, 2007)

Bermie said:


> Hey dude, just passing on the info...my instructor recertified at the big Red Cross confab in the States so...do what you want.
> 
> SRT, whats that, your burial kit!?:biggrinbounce2:



Bermie, not dissin you, don't you think its a little funny though? I mean where people killed or disabled from h.p.? Like wtf?


----------



## pmuscato (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't forget the super glue.


----------



## gasman (Apr 18, 2007)

clearance said:


> Bermie, not dissin you, don't you think its a little funny though? I mean where people killed or disabled from h.p.? Like wtf?




It not NFG. It's fine really. But not necessary. Yes it kills bacteria, and it does kill a little tissue too. Like you said before, just clean it out well under lots of running clean water. Soap is good, and diluted bleach is good. Concentrated bleach is really not necessary again. The idea is really just to get the wound clean of dirt, oil, or whatever. You'll never kill all the bacteria, and you don't have to. If hp floats your boat than that is fine. It does foam up and look real cool. 

Hp is superior for one thing. Cleaning dried blood. If you have a wound that has started to dry, lets just say the wound is an hour old and never got cleaned, then hp will be the best cleaner. There is a good chance that is how the practice started. 

With a fresh wound, I personally would use lots of clean water and a mild dish soap.

With a deep puncture wound I would soak in warm bleachy water for an hour, and make sure your tetanus is up to date.


----------



## Kate Butler (Apr 18, 2007)

*first aid*

I always carry an an epi pen. Plus, of course, most of all the rest of the stuff mentioned in this thread.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 19, 2007)

Griffbm3 said:


> Besides the gauze and bandages, I carry a lot of gloves, medical tape, abdominal trauma dressing for heavy bleeding, Small saran wrap for occlusive dressings, baggies for amputated digits/trash, baby wipes, a whistle, and finally REALLY GOOD SOAP form the pharmacy. It should be a good surgical medical soap available OTC with 2% Chlorhexedine Gluconate. Try to make sure you use clean water. If it's from a lake or standing water, DON'T BOTHER, and you are better off waiting for clean water. The number of long term admissions for lake accidents from waterbourne bacteria invading wounds is staggering and not discussed enough.



Good point re: "beaver fever" water...  

Q: How do you pack Saran Wrap. I tried once and the only time the @!#$! stuff sticks to itself is when you don't want it to...  

Oh yeah, pics. Yes. Checking out someone else, ahem, package? Sure... <chuckle>


----------



## Griffbm3 (Apr 19, 2007)

*A Hack Saw*

I sawed the roll of Saran Wrap in half. That way it fits. Someone mentioned Krazy Glue, great choice, I forgot to put it in there myself, I think I will put some cotton balls there too, in a baggie with the glue. I saw an old guitarist that I was treating once who had a reinforced thumbnail that he used Krazy Glue and cotton balls to make his own fingernail fiberglass, and I used it once myself after I saw it. I split my nail open on a table saw, it worked like a charm, so good call...

Jason


----------



## Griffbm3 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Pics this weekend from the woods*

I will post a pic or two from the woods, but I am at the hospital right now until the AM.

JAson


----------



## Bermie (Apr 19, 2007)

clearance said:


> Bermie, not dissin you, don't you think its a little funny though? I mean where people killed or disabled from h.p.? Like wtf?



Hey, no worries...


----------



## CRN Tree (Apr 19, 2007)

*medics*

Glad to see there are some other medics here carded or not! The only thing I have is saline flush and sterile water to flush out eyes if you get anything in them you can't get out. And vasine to get the red out, but watch it it will burn after digging something out.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 20, 2007)

Griffbm3 said:


> I sawed the roll of Saran Wrap in half. That way it fits. Someone mentioned Krazy Glue, great choice, I forgot to put it in there myself, I think I will put some cotton balls there too, in a baggie with the glue. I saw an old guitarist that I was treating once who had a reinforced thumbnail that he used Krazy Glue and cotton balls to make his own fingernail fiberglass, and I used it once myself after I saw it. I split my nail open on a table saw, it worked like a charm, so good call...
> 
> Jason



Crazy glue makes nails really brittle. Learned that when I had on old girlfriend who loved the fake nails.


----------



## jack02 (Apr 21, 2007)

I absolutely make sure that I carry the first aid kit with me as there are every chances of encountering an accident in this profession. What is even worse I have been unfortunate to witness some of the bad mishaps and the condition to deteriorate quickly, which could have been prevented if the first aid box was there at their disposal.


----------



## stihlatit (Apr 21, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> - tarp
> - rope
> - duct tape
> - shovel
> ...



Good one.....lol.


----------



## stihlatit (Apr 21, 2007)

Dang that there peroxide stuff is as contriversial as dat there Amsoil stuff around here.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 21, 2007)

Bermie said:


> SRT, whats that, your burial kit!?:biggrinbounce2:



well, yea.... :yoyo: sometimes the poor sap is just too injured or in great pain......put them out their misery my ol grandpappy used to say.........





or was that animals?


----------

